# Thiết kế, lắp đặt các bố cục trong khu vui chơi trẻ em hiện đại



## Goadesign (16 Tháng chín 2021)

Để chắc chắn và đảm bảo hơn cho việc kinh doanh khu vui chơi trẻ em, bạn nên nhờ đến các đơn vị tư vấn và thiết kế chuyên nghiệp. Chúng ta sẽ được tối ưu mọi thứ trên giấy, nhìn thấy toàn bộ viễn cảnh trước khi xuống tiền….






*1. Phong cách :*

Trước hết chúng ta nên hiểu cơ bản thế nào là phong cách?
– Thể hiện được tâm hồn, đặc điểm riêng, ấn tượng riêng mà rất ít các khu khác có.
– Có quy cách, tiêu chuẩn trong không gian chơi.
– Thể hiện được tính cách của nhà đầu tư và nhà thiết kế.
Khi kinh doanh khu vui chơi, phần thiết kế nên có phong cách riêng và các bố cục rõ ràng. Đó là điểm thu hút phụ huynh và các bé. Sẽ giảm được mức độ cạnh tranh với các khu khác cùng địa bàn.




*2. Bố cục :*
Hình ảnh mô tả bố cục

Còn nhiều cách chia khác về bố cục. Thiết kế khu vui chơi trẻ em trong nhà cần xác định và chọn lựa phương án thiết kế tối ưu, và dựa vào nhiều yếu tố như :
– Đặc điểm mặt bằng kinh doanh
– Mục đích đầu tư
– Thị trường và mức độ cạnh tranh
– Ý tưởng, sở thích của chủ đầu tư và nhà thiết kế
– Ngân sách đầu tư
– Năng lực thiết kế của đơn vị thiết kế
– Năng lực triển khai thi công từ bản thiết kế của đơn vị thi công




Để có được những phương án tối ưu nhất trong nguồn vốn, chúng ta nên tham khảo thêm sự tư vấn từ những đơn vị Tư vấn thiết kế thi công khu vui chơi trẻ em chuyên nghiệp. Từ đó sẽ có nhiều góc nhìn hơn.

Tư Vấn Thiết Kế – Thi Công – Kiến Tạo Không Gian _GOADESIGN_
Văn phòng : 158/56/17 Phạm Văn Chiêu, Phường 9 ,Quận Gò Vấp ,TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Số Hotline: 0902.548.399 – 0888.548.399


----------

